
Systemd house of horrors - krakensden
http://homepage.ntlworld.com./jonathan.deboynepollard/FGA/systemd-house-of-horror/
======
2bluesc
Expected another post bashing systemd. Instead a post showing how to properly
use systemd. Pleasant surprise.

------
mahouse
.com. just do confuse my browser?

~~~
manicdee
Trailing dot means it is a fully qualified domain name and does not need your
local DNS to append any domain names in order to resolve it.

As opposed to www.apple.com which resolves to whatever your local
administrator decides. If they stick "nsa.gov." in the host's resolve.conf
search parameter you will be directed to www.apple.com.nsa.gov. with the dot
at the end.

It's part of RFC 1034.

Anyone who has dealt with DNS config files knows you need the dots at the end
or things misbehave :D

~~~
JdeBP
And this person recounts experience of xyr company actually doing that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9794570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9794570)

See also
[http://homepage.ntlworld.com./jonathan.deboynepollard/FGA/we...](http://homepage.ntlworld.com./jonathan.deboynepollard/FGA/web-
fully-qualified-domain-name.html) and Stuart Cheshire's article, of course.

